# Differences between 8v WUR & 16v WUR?



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

Differences between 8v WUR & 16v WUR? I am planing to use 16v WUR instead 8v WUR. Will I get more fuel?


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Differences between 8v WUR & 16v WUR? (dogzila22)*

control preasure difference! WHere are u getting the 16v one?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Only 16v WUR is for a European only motor, code KR. The "base" value is almost exactly the same as 8v regulators, and they all can be adjusted. The big difference is that the KR regulator, as with the Audi tubro one many buy and use, has an enrichment function. Using a vacuum signal to sense engine load it will lower the control pressure to provide a little more fuel.


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*

8v WUR doesn't has adjusting screw


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (dogzila22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogzila22* »_8v WUR doesn't has adjusting screw 

Sorry but I don't understand the above? As asked by another member, where did you get this WUR. The question is asked because there is no WUR on the North American 16v engines (code PL). So which one you got a hold of and what it came from is important for any real help.


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*

Answer to above 8v WUR:








I am from europe, WUR is from KR. In your case you can use audi 5000 WUR (audi 200)


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (dogzila22)*

My 8v WUR was without vacuum, where connect this vacuum? maybe I don't need this vacuum to my 8v?


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (dogzila22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogzila22* »_Answer to above 8v WUR:








I am from europe, WUR is from KR. In your case you can use audi 5000 WUR (audi 200)









Thats the early WUR newer ones don't have that! I have a adjustable one if you need!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (dogzila22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogzila22* »_ . . . where connect this vacuum? maybe I don't need this vacuum to my 8v?

No, the 8v WUR does not have a vacuum port. The vacuum used for the 16v WUR comes from manifold vacuum, any place that can supply it. I don't know about the WUR pictured being old or new, but it seems someone either tried to do a modification to it or planed to by the hole they drilled into it. The problem is that regulator does not have a screw insid to adjust and if it did, the hole was drilled in the wrong place. The only thing that can be touched with a hole drilled there is the bi-metal strip. Below is a stolen picture showing the enrichment WUR and where the hole is drilled. You can see the small screw which sits under the brass cover in the picture. Although this will alter the fuel mixture some it is not advised unless you can measure the exhaust or while on a Dyno to see the effects.


----------

